# Cost of living in Germany?



## lifeson

What is the cost of living - general shopping etc. like in Germany comapred to UK or France


----------



## Addie

Food is certainly cheaper than the UK, or so it appeared to us when we did a shop in Lidl 3 weeks ago before crossing into Denmark.

Meat, Vegetables and Alcohol is very cheap - even cheaper if you are staying around long enough to take your bottles back and reclaim the bottle deposits.

Fuel is also cheaper - about £1.20/litre.


----------



## Losos

Have just driven from Aachen across to Dresden and can confirm that I paid *E1.459 *per litre on the autobahn service areas and it just so happens that when I filled up at Thurrock Services (M25) it was *£1.459 *:!: :roll: 8O

Food is quite often cheaper too, and of course everything works :lol:


----------



## Glandwr

Cheaper last Dec for us but the pound has fallen since


Dicc


----------



## RedSonja

Just back from Germany and I would say food is cheaper except perhaps for bread which I found more expensive.

Food was far more expensive in Belgium and France.

Sonja


----------



## EJB

Fuel was 1.33 Euro/Ltr in Holland and Belgium last week.
The cost of living in Germany is generally higher than in the UK.
Wages are normally higher and Germans don't mind paying for good quality services and products.


----------



## JeanLuc

Last July, we could not find any 'normal' supermarkets so it was hard to compare prices. The only shops we could find were heavy discounters (Aldi & Lidl of course) and some others. Surely the Germans must use shops with a wider, and dare I say better quality range of food. I'd love to know how to find them for our next visit.


----------



## coppo

JeanLuc said:


> Last July, we could not find any 'normal' supermarkets so it was hard to compare prices. The only shops we could find were heavy discounters (Aldi & Lidl of course) and some others. Surely the Germans must use shops with a wider, and dare I say better quality range of food. I'd love to know how to find them for our next visit.


We went in one of those posh ones last year in the centre of Trier, Karstadt it was called, couldnt get out quick enough and then looked for a Lidl :lol: :lol:

The prices were horrendous.

Caroline said the look on my face as we walked around was a picture.

Paul.


----------



## RedSonja

We used Edeka when in Germany on the Moselle. Didnt see a lidl or Aldis.

Sonja


----------



## Boff

JeanLuc said:


> Surely the Germans must use shops with a wider, and dare I say better quality range of food. I'd love to know how to find them for our next visit.


Look out for "Edeka", "REWE" and "Marktkauf". These are typical standard range food stores. And, if you are in the Hesse region, look especially for "tegut".

If you have a sat-nav, you might be able to download POI lists.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Addie

JeanLuc said:


> I'd love to know how to find them for our next visit.


Get one of the new TomTom Via's and use the Google live services on them. Then it's simply a case of typing in the name of the supermarket (get a list from us on here before you go) and wherever you are you can find your nearest Supermarkets.

We've used it a lot out here in Scandinavia finding the cheaper supermarkets - Lidl, Rema 1000 etc.


----------



## Stanner

JeanLuc said:


> Last July, we could not find any 'normal' supermarkets so it was hard to compare prices. The only shops we could find were heavy discounters (Aldi & Lidl of course) and some others. Surely the Germans must use shops with a wider, and dare I say better quality range of food. I'd love to know how to find them for our next visit.


With Aldi & Lidl in adundance I don't think the Germans need any of our "quality" supermarkets - I think Tesco tried and were shown the door as the Germans didn't appreciate their attitude or style of marketing.

Here is the answer when someone asked the question....
http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081109140122AAqR6sm

If you are really stuck for US/UK style OTT supermarkets there is a WalMart just outside Wurzburg.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/place...076+Würzburg,+Germany&cid=1847013340142533201

Even better though is Ratio 
http://www.ratio-online.com/einkaufszentrum/ which looks to be part of the Edeka group and the shop in Trier is a "must visit" if we are anywhere near there.


----------



## Losos

Boff said:


> Look out for "Edeka", "REWE" and "Marktkauf". These are typical standard range food stores. And, if you are in the Hesse region, look especially for "tegut".


If you are venturing into the Eastern parts of the country there is also the NORMA supermarkets - 'tho mini market might be more appropriate description - good value standard range food stores.


----------



## JeanLuc

Many thanks for all the suggestions. Next time we will be better equipped to shop.
To be clear, I was not looking for UK retailers in Germany, but I'm afraid Aldi and Lidl are not places where we shop in the UK and so did not relish their offerings in the home market either. I guess we expected to find local versions of stores like JS, Waitrose and Tesco. Now we have some names to look out for.


----------



## Stanner

JeanLuc said:


> Many thanks for all the suggestions. Next time we will be better equipped to shop.
> To be clear, I was not looking for UK retailers in Germany, but I'm afraid Aldi and Lidl are not places where we shop in the UK and so did not relish their offerings in the home market either. I guess we expected to find local versions of stores like JS, Waitrose and Tesco. Now we have some names to look out for.


We have almost entirely given up on Tesco and Sainsbury now and only occasionally grace Asda & Morrisons with a visit - so use Lidl, Aldi and Waitrose.

My daughter who used to be a Tesco addict now prefers Lidl even though it is a bit further away.

The bills are certainly cheaper at Lidl and as someone (almost) once said "every lidl helps"


----------



## Autoquest

I thought Lidl & Aldi were standard motorhome fare when abroad? Good quality, low prices and easy to find (just look for the other motorhomes)


----------



## lifeson

Who edited the title of this thread?
It was just cost of living now it's cost of living in Germany


----------



## Stanner

lifeson said:


> Who edited the title of this thread?
> It was just cost of living now it's cost of living in Germany


Given the question asked


> What is the cost of living - general shopping etc. like in Germany comapred to UK or France


 isn't that a more accurate title?

Don't know who altered it, but it seems quite reasonable to me and I think I recall it referring specifically to Germany when I first responded.


----------



## Penquin

Stanner said:


> Don't know who altered it, but it seems quite reasonable to me and I think I recall it referring specifically to Germany when I first responded.


It was altered by one of the Mods team specifically for that reason so that it was apparent that it referred to the cost of lving in Germany rather than elsewhere in general.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1053499.html#1053499

Dave


----------



## Boff

Stanner said:


> With Aldi & Lidl in adundance I don't think the Germans need any of our "quality" supermarkets ...


Aldi and Lidl are not bad, but they are still discounters. Which means e.g. that the choice of fresh food (fruit, vegetables, meat) is rather limited, that certain top brands are not sold etc. But besides the ones I mentioned before, there are some other regular, non-discount supermarket chains in Germany. For instance REAL, Wertkauf, Handelshof.



Stanner said:


> - I think Tesco tried and were shown the door as the Germans didn't appreciate their attitude or style of marketing.


Many Germans prefer to go to a food store within walking or cycling distance to their home, even if this has a smaller product range. Also the still relatively strict legislation regarding shop opening times in Germany is not in favour of the big Tesco- or Walmart-style stores in the outskirts. And the remaining market for large superstores is already occupied by local competitors as mentioned above.



Stanner said:


> If you are really stuck for US/UK style OTT supermarkets there is a WalMart just outside Wurzburg.


No, for more than four years already this is not a Walmart anymore. Walmart has completely stopped its activities in Germany and sold all their stores. This store in Würzburg has been taken over by the REAL group.



Stanner said:


> Even better though is Ratio


Also a thing of the past. Ratio has sold all their markets to other brands.

All in all: Even if you are not keen on Aldi or Lidl (like me), you will not have problems finding supermarkets in Germany. However they are more to be found in the residential areas, compared to UK there are fewer large "hyperstores" outside of the cities.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## janekins

We always go to Lidl when we're in Germany and buy several bottles of wine. Got some really good ones for 1.60 euros last October.


----------



## stephenpug

I was hoping to see price comparisons e.g pint of beer,meal for two,pint of milk etc. 8O


----------



## lifeson

Having just returned, I would say the costs are slightly cheaper than France.
Eating out seemed reasonable even in the tourist hotspots.
Ceratinly no more expensive than the UK
No real wine bargains though, average bottle was €3.50 from the local sellers and only bottles available - none of the 5/10 litre boxes you get in France


----------



## Solwaybuggier

We're currently just outside Limburg - so far we've found meals out cheaper than at home or in France - as an instance, the campsite restaurant where we are sells half a chicken for €2.90. Bread is dearer - but excellent, and rolls about the same as at home. (Oddly brioche seems a lot cheaper.) Fruit juice is dearer, as are potatoes. But some salad stuff is a lot cheaper.

And you do save a lot by staying on Stellplatze.

As for shops, pretty much what has been said - we've found Rewe, Kaufland and Edeko good, and a shop called Bungert near the Mosel was brilliant if dear - a bit like Booths in the NW of England. We've also seen quite a few Norma shops, so they may spread a bit beyond the former DDR.


----------



## aldra

I like good food

Aldi does good food

maybe you have to be selective

but then again you have to be selective in all supermarkets

Its all down to taste

and I don't do ready meals

well maybe occassionally

Alda


----------



## erneboy

For wine Lidl is cheap. Edeka is OK and when they have offers on you can get very good value. 

In the wine growing regions you can buy direct from the vineyards. We find wine a good deal cheaper in Germany that it is in the UK. Generally eating out is cheaper too, Alan.


----------



## camallison

Solwaybuggier said:


> We're currently just outside Limburg - so far we've found meals out cheaper than at home or in France - as an instance, the campsite restaurant where we are sells half a chicken for €2.90. Bread is dearer - but excellent, and rolls about the same as at home. (Oddly brioche seems a lot cheaper.) Fruit juice is dearer, as are potatoes. But some salad stuff is a lot cheaper.
> 
> And you do save a lot by staying on Stellplatze.
> 
> As for shops, pretty much what has been said - we've found Rewe, Kaufland and Edeko good, and a shop called Bungert near the Mosel was brilliant if dear - a bit like Booths in the NW of England. We've also seen quite a few Norma shops, so they may spread a bit beyond the former DDR.


I lived in Limburg some years ago - Real (used to be called Massa) is a good all-round supermarket, but the weekly markets (oddly enough, in the market place) are excellent for fresh food.

Colin


----------



## twoofakind

*Continental Touring Info» Germany Touring» Cost of living in*

We lived in Germany/Switzerland for ten or so years during 70's and 80's. A German friend introduced us to Aldi then, :wink: and many other 'food stores'. 
The Germans don't have our snobbish view of purchasing food. They go for a high class bargain wherever. 
We always try to include Germany in our travels because of the draw and nothing seems to have changed. 
The local markets are the biggest purchasing places for fish cheese provisions etc., and the what we would call cut price shops top up the rest.
You've then got the co-op's and the like and the city stores. There are so many. Some of the shops mentioned originated as coffee suppliers and expanded into grocery. Depends what you want to spend, and your interpretation of 'up market'.

Our friends tell us Germans love a bargain, and quality. Which is why there are so many of 'Those' stores.

They don't look at the various 'types' of people who frequent the shops they just shop. I think we probably just 'Judge' and choose not to shop. Funny really. Our German friends find it amusing.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

We are just back from a trip around southern Germany and have found the following:-

Wine and beer is quite cheap, especially if you go to a Getrankemarkt which is their equivalent of an off licence. Beer is sold out of crates in 0.5l bottles. You can buy the bottles or an entire crate. You pay extra for the crate but you get money back on returned bottles and crates. Expect to pay around 0.6Euro a bottle of beer but you can pay a bit less or more. One litre bottles of decent Reisling would be 3-4Euro. I believe soft drinks are available but I don't trust them. 

You can take the bottles back to any Getrankemarkt even if it's a different chain in a different region and get money back. Do this when you go in and they give you a ticket to take off your purchase of new goodies. I think it's called something like pfandz not sure.

Soft drink bottles can often be returned and places like Aldi have machines for this. The same ticket principle applies so return bottles before shopping. A lot of big supermarkets like Kaufland will have a machine that takes crates/beer/wine/soft drink bottles and will give you a ticket to knock off your shopping bill so again do this first.

Food was a similar price to the UK as was eating out although portions are LARGE. Beer in a bar/restaurant is about 3Euro for a grosser (0.5l) glass.

Diesel is about 1.30 - 1.42 Euro depending on where you are so quite a bit cheaper.

Overall I think it's cheaper. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Solwaybuggier

thegamwellsmythes said:


> You can take the bottles back to any Getrankemarkt even if it's a different chain in a different region and get money back. Do this when you go in and they give you a ticket to take off your purchase of new goodies. I think it's called something like pfandz not sure.
> 
> Soft drink bottles can often be returned and places like Aldi have machines for this.


The crazy thing we found is that the deposit (Rueckpfand) returned on beer bottles in Germany was 8c - but when returning similar bottles over the border in Holland it was 10c.

Just think of the profit you could make! :wink:


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

Riches beyond dreams....


----------

